

Show HN: Photoshop Wireframing Kit - vladocar
http://www.photoshopwireframingkit.com/

======
vladocar
I thought that web designers who use Photoshop as their primary tool for
designing web sites can also have Wireframing and Prootyping tool inside
Photoshop. And can avoid using 3-party tools for wireframing. Here is also my
blog post [http://www.vcarrer.com/2011/09/photoshop-wireframing-
kit.htm...](http://www.vcarrer.com/2011/09/photoshop-wireframing-kit.html)

